# hi



## fedora123 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,
i am new to this forum and very happy to join.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Welcome & enjoy your stay. Remember to search before posting, don't ask "which is the best rom/kernel", and take the comments people make with a grain of salt.


----------

